
Show HN: How Monocle uses Discord for live chat in spreadsheets - ramine
http://monoclemoney.com/how-monocle-uses-live-chat-in-spreadsheets/
======
ramine
I'm the guy who wrote the article. Let me know if you have any questions about
migrating from Slack to Discord, or about how we've been using widgets to
extend Google Sheets!

------
fiatjaf
What is Monocle? What are "Monocle Sheets"? Where does a chatroom fit in a
personal finance spreadsheet?

~~~
ramine
Sorry if it wasn't clear in the article! \- You can get to our homepage from
the header that says Monocle \- I added a link at the very start of the
article

In short, Monocle is a service that we're building to push your bank
transactions to GSuite. Part of it is you get a nice spreadsheet that acts as
a dashboard. You can see an example on
[http://bit.ly/monocledemo](http://bit.ly/monocledemo)

The chatroom is used for live support. Honestly, I think it's easy for someone
to get overwhelmed in Sheets and have a bunch of open questions. In that
context, I think that live chat is superior as a means to help someone, than
say sending support tickets or such. So I wanted a solution that would let
people chat with us from within the spreadsheet.

Being based on Google Sheets, we were lucky to be in web. So I looked for ways
to embed something in Sheets, which led me to two options: Sidebars and
Dialogs. They allow embedding, which works well with Discord. So we decided to
use this solution to provide people with live support.

~~~
fiatjaf
Thanks. Now that I understand where you're coming from the idea makes a lot of
sense and the article may be useful (I started reading it before, but stopped
because I needed a background, which I now have).

